# Two Weeds in my Pasture (what are they?)



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I can't identify these two weeds - they grow prodigiously in my pasture, and I wonder if they're any good for hay.

First, this one, which my neighbor says is very nutritious for the animals:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerholton/177829887/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/75/177829887_86c18d6d92_m.jpg" width="180" height="240" alt="june29 001" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerholton/177830961/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/63/177830961_a41ff44491_m.jpg" width="180" height="240" alt="june29 004" /></a>

(click for a bigger version)


then this one, which I think is about worthless:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerholton/177831375/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/38/177831375_8401a923bf_m.jpg" width="180" height="240" alt="june29 006" /></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangerholton/177832329/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://static.flickr.com/62/177832329_021ed1b4a8_m.jpg" width="180" height="240" alt="june29 009" /></a>

If you're wondering, these aren't growing in Connie's flowerbed, I just stuck them there to take their pictures, after plucking them out of the pasture.


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

No idea on the first one, the second one might be fireweed.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

does the first one produce yellow flowers? It might be mullein. 
The second looks a little like yellow sweet clover, but I'm sure it's not. Lots of that in my old pasture.


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

The first one looks like some kind of legume. I thought I saw 3 leaflets per leaf.
I'm pretty sure the second one is a goldenrod. 
Have you ever seen either of them blooming?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

tillandsia said:


> I'm pretty sure the second one is a goldenrod.
> Have you ever seen either of them blooming?


now that I look at that again, I think it's goldenrod. It should blossom small yellow flower bunches.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it's a lot easier when they are in bloom.

i see the answers are all over the place.

i think the first one might be lespidesia (however you spell that) which is commonly sewn on land that has been bulldozed, to anchor the soil. i've been told horses love it, but have no idea about making hay with it.

the second one looks a whole lot like ironweed. some people call it a plague, but i love the stuff. it bloom a rich dark purple in the fall. the dark colored stem is the giveaway.

gonna be real curious to see what these turn out to be.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

The top is flopped over because it's wilted - I pulled it in the field and then stuck it in 
Connie's flowerbed to take the picture.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

CaballoViejo, you nailed it with the Lespedeza sericea. I looked around on the net - sure enough. 

Which makes sense, because our pasture (on top of the mountain) was strip mined 20 years ago, and this was probably sown in order to reclaim the soil.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

The weird thing is that cows don't like sericea when it's mature (I think it has a lot of tannins) but they absolutely love hay made from it. Gotta make sure you don't let it get bone dry before baling or you'll loose lots of leaves.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm sure the second plant is Goldenrod, and my goats love it.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

With regard to the lespedeza, it has been heavily planted by the VA game and inland fishery folks because it is supposed to be great for quail. The quail do love it.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If it's goldenrod, they carry a tiny grub that works really good for bluegills in the winter. The stem forms a bulb around the grub. They stay alive all winter, so you can harvest them any time.


----------

